# Has anyone ever used the carbo-plus CO2 system?



## venaman (Nov 21, 2007)

It seems very innovative, however I question how effective it is.

Here is the link: 
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c163336/index.html

Does anyone here have any experience with this product?

Thanks


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

You might want to give this a read 
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=428


----------



## venaman (Nov 21, 2007)

I never seem to have much success searching the forums. . . thanks for finding that for me. 

Dan


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Perhaps you may want to consider this option. http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart...Kit.asp?L+scstore+tqxj8237ffd9c5d9+1234721940


----------



## venaman (Nov 21, 2007)

actually yea I am working towards that, I stumbled upon that carbo-plus system and though I would post to see if it was worth it. It doest appear to be, so it seems as tho mops will be getting a purchase from me soon. . . just need to get some other expenses out of the way before i jump in. 

Thanks for the reply!


----------

